# Things to do during loadshedding



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (1/12/18)

Happy holidays. Rocking at 0.61ohms

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 16 | Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (1/12/18)

What I like to do during loadshedding, is to go and lie down and think about what I'm going to do when the power gets back on

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Funny 13 | Can relate 4


----------



## lesvaches (1/12/18)

reading a book and looking at old tobacco “bed” pipes, going to have to convert a mod sometime.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (1/12/18)

Have you considered thinking about your life choices specifically focusing on why you have not em"powered" yourself yet? 

With the increase in prices solar is almost as affordable as a kw/h from eskom and if you consider it over 5 years or more it becomes an attractive investment.

Currently I haven't gone solar but have other means of power as I cannot afford to not work for even 2 hours. 

I feel I'll be going solar in the next 2 years.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## lesvaches (1/12/18)

Christos said:


> Have you considered thinking about your life choices specifically focusing on why you have not em"powered" yourself yet?
> 
> With the increase in prices solar is almost as affordable as a kw/h from eskom and if you consider it over 5 years or more it becomes an attractive investment.
> 
> ...


i think we should be focusing on fixing the problem that created a problem we should never have had to begin with.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RainstormZA (1/12/18)

Yeah with a 12v battery, SparkFun RedBoard and kit, you could invent something.

@Jean claude Vaaldamme that's genius!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (1/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver (1/12/18)

Awesome @Jean claude Vaaldamme 
Love it!
Thats an epic coil!

During loadshedding - if in the day - i usually do chores that dont require power that ive been putting off - like tidying the desk or my cupboards. I find the (very) occasional power failure to be quite therapeutic in a way. Its just when it gets too frequent that it drives me nuts

In the evenings i just read or check up on the forum.

We are being loadshed now - am hotspotting off the phone to my ipad.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## jm10 (1/12/18)

Sit on our phones mostly, got wifi so dont really need anything else. 
Macbook last quiet some time so we catch up on series to. 

The only thing is when the power goes off i get hungree its the weirdest thing. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos (1/12/18)

lesvaches said:


> i think we should be focusing on fixing the problem that created a problem she should never have had to begin with.


Unfortunately the mentality of "it's governments problem" isnt going to cut it. The reality is rolling blackouts for the foreseeable future and the debt to income ratio isn't going to correct itself.

The only way IMHO for eskom to sell more electricity is if they drop the prices but they have been encouraging users to use less electricity for a long time. Talk about shooting oneself in the foot.

Asset the end of the day it's you and me that will ultimately bear the burden of rescuing the national energy provider and I would rather invest in my home and my self sustainability.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (1/12/18)

Silver said:


> Awesome @Jean claude Vaaldamme
> Love it!
> Thats an epic coil!
> 
> ...


 Did not place the last photo, scared of the safety police

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## jm10 (1/12/18)

lesvaches said:


> i think we should be focusing on fixing the problem that created a problem she should never have had to begin with.



Come with me my friend...let us go watch the grass grow, we will have a better chance of success at that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## BioHAZarD (1/12/18)

i spend the time reading or playing with the kids.
luckily in CPT we have the benefit that even if eskom goes to stage 1 we can skip due to extra capacity form the hydro plant

some interesting reading. Removing yourself from the grid is only part of the answer. even by reducing the pressure on the grid you would only extend the inevitable. for a person off the grid sure but not everybody can. Eskom needs to get its act together and with its financial book in shards its getting harder and harder.
-------------------------------
A QUESTION often asked of me recently by radio and TV presenters and print and electronic media journalists, is what exactly needs to be done by the new Eskom board and chairperson in the weeks, months and year ahead to steady the ship and steer the utility in the right direction.

Over the last eight months, the local and international financial community has held back on extending bridging finance, rolling over existing loans and providing new finance to Eskom, until those implicated in maladministration and corruption were removed, and a new credible chairperson, board, CEO and business plan was put in place.

Now that Eskom has a new chairperson, board and acting CEO, and a start has been made in dealing with key executives and managers implicated in maladministration and corruption, it seems that local banks, financial institutions, pension fund managers and lenders are giving Eskom a bit of grace and space to get its house in order. However, some lenders like Futuregrowth are still holding back.

But when the dust settles and hard reality sinks in, what is it that will be expected of Eskom and government (as shareholder) to regain the confidence of the financial community sufficiently to start extending new finance, be it bridging finance, rolling over or refinancing existing debt, providing new loans, of buying new Eskom bonds?

I would suggest it is now time for ANC president Cyril Ramaphosa to convene a new “war room” of energy experts, professionals and technocrats, along the lines of Ramaphosa’s previous load shedding “war room”, or the former Ministerial Advisory Council on Energy to consider some of the issues identified below:

*Replace dodgy ministers*

1. Appoint a new credible minister of public enterprises to replace Lynne Brown.

2. Appoint a new credible minister of energy to replace David Mahlobo.

*Nuke the nuclear deal *

3. Provide greater energy and electricity policy certainty.

4. Finalise and publish an integrated energy plan (IEP) for South Africa.

5. Finalise and publish a new, updated integrated resource plan for electricity (IRP).

6. Provide greater clarity regarding the future of coal in the energy mix.

7. Provide greater clarity regarding the future of gas in the energy mix.

8. Provide greater clarity regarding the future of renewables in the energy mix.

9. Formally call an end to any plans to embark on a nuclear new build programme.

10. Restart a new renewable energy independent power producer procurement (REIPPP) programme.

*Appoint untainted leaders and up accountability*

11. Put in place a credible permanent Eskom CEO.

12. Put in place a credible permanent Eskom CFO.

13. Put in place a new, credible Eskom executive team.

14. Increase accountability by the minister, chairperson, board and executive management at Eskom.

15. Further suspensions/disciplinary processes/firing of Eskom executives and senior managers implicated in maladministration and corruption.

*Tackle the utility death spiral*

16. Create a credible vision and strategy for South Africa’s “electricity utilities of the future”.

17. Address the so-called utility death spiral facing Eskom.

18. Put in place a credible new business plan for Eskom.

*Address industry nuts and bolts*

19. Restructure Eskom to be fit-for-purpose in the modern era.

20. Unbundle Eskom generation into a number of competing generation companies.

21. Establish Eskom Transmission, an independent system and market operator (ISMO).

22. Ensure non-discriminatory access to the grid on level playing fields for Eskom generators and independent power producers (IPPs).

23. Establish a South African electricity market to add to and complement the Southern African Power Pool (SAPP).

24. Address the fragmentation of municipal electricity re-distributors through rationalisation, to form a reduced number of viable regional electricity distributors (REDs).

25. Separate the wires and energy business of electricity distributors, and establish electricity retailers and retail competition.

*Clean up finances*

26. Provide greater transparency on Eskom’s financial position, liquidity, debt, etc.

27. Obtain an unqualified audit for Eskom’s 2017/18 financial results.

28. Improve Eskom’s stand-alone credit rating towards investment grade.

29. Improve South Africa’s economy, financial position, debt levels and sovereign credit rating.

30. Increase government guarantees on Eskom debt.

*Look at environmental sustainability*

31. Plan for Eskom’s role in meeting South Africa’s international CO2 emission commitments.

32. Plan for decommissioning and/or ensuring environmental compliance of all non-compliant coal-fired power stations in the Eskom fleet.

33. Reduce Eskom’s water dependency through a move to low water use generation technologies.

*Stop construction of some Kusile units*

34. Slow down Eskom capital expenditure on its new build programme.

35. Halt the construction of Units 3, 4 and 5 at Kusile power station.

*Fix pricing and regulation issues*

36. Replace the current electricity regulation framework to make it fit-for-purpose.

37. Review any Eskom decision to appeal the Nersa electricity price determination for 2018/19, and obtain final clarity on Eskom’s electricity tariffs for the year ahead.

38. Obtain certainty on the outcomes of Eskom’s 2014/15, 2015/16 and 2016/17 regulatory clearing account (RCA) applications totalling R66bn.

39. Finalise a new multi-year electricity price determination (MYPD) for the next three to five years.

40. Provide clarity on Eskom’s electricity price trajectory for the next five to ten years.

*Sort out capital structure*

41. Strengthen Eskom’s balance sheet, and address the recapitalisation of Eskom.

42. Increase Eskom’s equity by the shareholder (government) by a further cash injection (bailout).

43. Consider debt-to-equity swaps to reduce Eskom debt and increase equity.

44. Sell assets to reduce Eskom debt and increase working capital.

45. Take on strategic equity partner(s) to increase Eskom’s equity, strengthen its management and technical skills, and broaden its vision.

46. Increase public participation in the business of Eskom through stock exchange listing(s) to increase equity, transparency and management accountability.

*Resolve issue of non-paying municipalities*

47. Address the problem of non-payment by municipal electricity re-distributors.

48. Address the problem of non-technical losses (electricity theft and non-payment by electricity end-customers).

49. Reduce Eskom staff numbers and costs to those of its peers in global electricity utility business.

50. Reduce Eskom primary energy costs though effective procurement practices.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 7


----------



## ARYANTO (1/12/18)

Christos said:


> Have you considered thinking about your life choices specifically focusing on why you have not em"powered" yourself yet?
> 
> With the increase in prices solar is almost as affordable as a kw/h from eskom and if you consider it over 5 years or more it becomes an attractive investment.
> 
> ...


I am going ''solo'' asap ,totally gatvol of citipower and Eskom , rep from Voltex will come and see me next week .Est R92000 for 18 panels and all the bells and whistles .Got gas stove already , looking at a gas/electric fridge and freezer and inverter generator 2.5 to 5kw.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## lesvaches (1/12/18)

ARYANTO said:


> I am going ''solo'' asap ,totally gatvol of citipower and Eskom , rep from Voltex will come and see me next week .Est R92000 for 18 panels and all the bells and whistles .Got gas stove already , looking at a gas/electric fridge and freezer and inverter generator 2.5 to 5kw.


a little know fact, you may need to pay a structural engineer to for an OK to actually put the panels on your roof.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (1/12/18)

Ok with all the end of tjhe world theories, here is my last picture before I stopped playing around

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## lesvaches (1/12/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ok with all the end of tjhe world theories, here is my last picture before I stopped playing around
> View attachment 152761

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Silver (1/12/18)

Jeepers @BioHAZarD, do you work in the energy field?
Very informative, thanks!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (1/12/18)

lesvaches said:


> a little know fact, you may need to pay a structural engineer to for an OK to actually put the panels on your roof.


my partner worked for a construction co - so engineers is not a problem-

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (1/12/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ok with all the end of tjhe world theories, here is my last picture before I stopped playing around
> View attachment 152761


''naughty child - you wanna burn the house down?''

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (1/12/18)

Power is back on

In a way i am a bit upset - was enjoying the peace and quiet
Now theres a lot of activities that need to get done, lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## RainstormZA (1/12/18)

Silver said:


> Awesome @Jean claude Vaaldamme
> Love it!
> Thats an epic coil!
> 
> ...


Same here, I repotted a few plants on Friday's outage and cleared out some broken gardening stuff.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (1/12/18)

usually I squank

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## RainstormZA (1/12/18)

vicTor said:


> usually I squank

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## BioHAZarD (1/12/18)

My only key checklist is 
1 have the baby bottles been washed
2 have the bottles been sterilised

After that everything is good

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4


----------



## lesvaches (1/12/18)

vicTor said:


> usually I squank


careful, someone’s bound to tag the NSZ

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (1/12/18)

vicTor said:


> usually I squank


I hope u do that in private

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## vicTor (1/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> View attachment 152763



apologies, my lady, usually I squonk, is what I meant to say, should my batteries permit

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## vicTor (1/12/18)

lesvaches said:


> careful, someone’s bound to tag the NSZ



no squank zone ?

what a sad day

i like hair on my palms !

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## jm10 (1/12/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> My only key checklist is
> 1 have the baby bottles been washed
> 2 have the bottles been sterilised
> 
> After that everything is good



Yup thats mine to,
Fill flask, bottles, bowls with spoons and cereal .....done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA (1/12/18)

jm10 said:


> Yup thats mine to,
> Fill flask, bottles, bowls with spoons and cereal .....done
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Arrrgh that reminds me. My brother is coming over for 10 days after Christmas - baby will be 2 months old by then, wife and two older kids. Gotta make sure they have gas to heat and water too. 

And set up the paddle pool too.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Christos (1/12/18)

vicTor said:


> usually I squank


How many kids have come from your squanking?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## vicTor (1/12/18)

Christos said:


> How many kids have come from your squanking?



jokes aside, this is a battery charging dilemma of note !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (1/12/18)

Had to pull the second battery out of the Jimny due to load shedding. Plenty power to bridge the gap.


Was busy upgrading my pc with a SSD when power went out and I was not willing to wait till it came back on.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## jm10 (1/12/18)

Raindance said:


> Had to pull the second battery out of the Jimny due to load shedding. Plenty power to bridge the gap.
> View attachment 152766
> 
> Was busy upgrading my pc with a SSD when power went out and I was not willing to wait till it came back on.
> ...



Thats commitment, SSD is a game changer......will be worth the extra effort.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Raindance (2/12/18)

jm10 said:


> Thats commitment, SSD is a game changer......will be worth the extra effort.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did a clean OS install over the network overnight. This performance is beyond anything I was expecting. Cold boot to signed in and working about six seconds. Browsing at the speed of light. Damn!

Now I will stop derailing the thread.

When not doing this, during load shedding, I braai...

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## BioHAZarD (2/12/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> i spend the time reading or playing with the kids.
> luckily in CPT we have the benefit that even if eskom goes to stage 1 we can skip due to extra capacity form the hydro plant
> 
> some interesting reading. Removing yourself from the grid is only part of the answer. even by reducing the pressure on the grid you would only extend the inevitable. for a person off the grid sure but not everybody can. Eskom needs to get its act together and with its financial book in shards its getting harder and harder.
> ...


Just to clarify
The information was sourced from the net. I did not write the points.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches (2/12/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Just to clarify
> The information was sourced from the net. I did not write the points.


you mean you cloned the information? when will this madness end!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## jm10 (2/12/18)

lesvaches said:


> you mean you cloned the information? when will this madness end!!



Lmao i just died 

You win the internet today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (2/12/18)

lesvaches said:


> you mean you cloned the information? when will this madness end!!


LmAO
U crack me up buddy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (2/12/18)

lesvaches said:


> you mean you cloned the information? when will this madness end!!


Freedom of choice is a bit@#

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## jm10 (2/12/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Freedom of choice is a bit@#
> 
> View attachment 152778



Hope they dont load shed before i get my popcorn ready, today is going to be a fun day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## lesvaches (2/12/18)

jm10 said:


> Hope they dont load shed before i get my popcorn ready, today is going to be a fun day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ah, popcorn and a movie, great idea!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## jm10 (2/12/18)

lesvaches said:


> ah, popcorn and a movie, great idea!
> View attachment 152787



Great minds and all that...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## BioHAZarD (2/12/18)

Increase the population

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Kishan Ghela (2/12/18)

Things to do prior to load shedding:
1. Ensure a set of batteries are charged
2. Ensure a set of batteries are charged
3. Ensure a set of batteries are charged

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Petrus (2/12/18)

@BioHAZarD, that is quite a interesting read, sad part is we know all the facts , but state capture made it so difficult to hire and fire, there is more people involved , take my word for it. Load shedding is a massive concern for me take into confederation my Guest House ? I am also thinking the solar way as @Christos mentioned , but the technology is still to vague taking into consideration air-conditioning etc. guests takes for granted. To get a basic system powering 20 rooms would cost me 3 million then I must hope we have not overcloud days. Working in that field, if you know the problems we are facing regarding clean and safe water. .........electricty is almost not even something considering. Fact is the appointment of incompetent people just to get a quote filled is sad. Long story short, I hope they will get their act together and deliver . Install Eskom pre paid meters, and give Pravin a chance to do his job. Damn I am glad I am not in his shoes. Cheers guys, vape on.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (2/12/18)

Well the power is now out. Time to troll this thread for good ideas 

1 of 2 munchkins down. Bottles washed and sterilised.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/12/18)

Had a quick black-out this morning - 'bout 30 minutes -just after we returned home from an outing . There is going to be a lot of spending on my side soon -but I can't handle it anymore , we moan and groan , suggest solutions , sign petitions etc and all we get is vague replies and more bullshxt. Maybe I can move to Botswana , there will be power and the death sentence is still in use...but a bit far to travel to work and back

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## jm10 (2/12/18)

I loved load shedding today, we had un-announced guests that pitched up a while before the power went out and for the first time it wasn’t that awkward moment when asking people to leave. 

“So sorry guys looks like we load shedding so guess you will be going now? “

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## lesvaches (2/12/18)

i had power all day today. it must be Christmas.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (2/12/18)

ARYANTO said:


> I am going ''solo'' asap ,totally gatvol of citipower and Eskom , rep from Voltex will come and see me next week .Est R92000 for 18 panels and all the bells and whistles .Got gas stove already , looking at a gas/electric fridge and freezer and inverter generator 2.5 to 5kw.


What batteries are u getting ? From what I read, power storage is the most expensive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (2/12/18)

Raindance said:


> Did a clean OS install over the network overnight. This performance is beyond anything I was expecting. Cold boot to signed in and working about six seconds. Browsing at the speed of light. Damn!
> 
> Now I will stop derailing the thread.
> 
> ...


Which SSD did u get ? Is it sata or m2.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (2/12/18)

If you go solar its not that simple or lets say a once off cost. Batteries and solat panles do not last foreer and will be an constant expence. And that is also the most expensive parts of a solar system. So your electricity saving will most likely never exceed your hardware costs.
If you really need tv, computers running while power is off, just get enough batteries for your needs, plus good charger and inverter, then charge while there is power and use battery when not

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/12/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> What batteries are u getting ? From what I read, power storage is the most expensive.


The guy from Voltex [Google them] will come and explain everything somewhere in the week - will keep you posted.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/12/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> If you go solar its not that simple or lets say a once off cost. Batteries and solat panles do not last foreer and will be an constant expence. And that is also the most expensive parts of a solar system. So your electricity saving will most likely never exceed your hardware costs.
> If you really need tv, computers running while power is off, just get enough batteries for your needs, plus good charger and inverter, then charge while there is power and use battery when not


Battery life is estimated at about 4.5 to 5 years.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (2/12/18)

ARYANTO said:


> Battery life is estimated at about 4.5 to 5 years.


By whom? The guy that sells it? Hehe Im no expert, but know a few guys/clients, that on average had to replace 2-3 years

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique (2/12/18)

28g dual with 38 over

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Raindance (2/12/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Which SSD did u get ? Is it sata or m2.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA (2/12/18)

Rafique said:


> 28g dual with 38 over
> 
> View attachment 152823


Pfffft I thought it was a selfie in the dark lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (2/12/18)

Raindance said:


> View attachment 152825


@Faiyaz Cheulkar SATA III

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (3/12/18)

I recon the load shedding and general dismal state of all SOC’s are the direct result of *CABLE* theft.
Complete Absence of Business Logic and Ethics.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## jm10 (3/12/18)

Raindance said:


> I recon the load shedding and general dismal state of all SOC’s are the direct result of *CABLE* theft.
> Complete Absence of Business Logic and Ethics.
> 
> Regards



I blame it all on then been useless and lacking any sort of brain, stupid cANCer gauvament 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (3/12/18)

jm10 said:


> I blame it all on then been useless and lacking any sort of brain, stupid cANCer gauvament
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To be politically correct, it's guavamint

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches (3/12/18)

finally, power is out at work. whoohoo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jm10 (3/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> To be politically correct, it's guavamint



I fume when this topic comes up so please forgive my errors


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA (3/12/18)

Strangely my lil town doesn't have load shedding going on at the moment

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Beserker786 (3/12/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> By whom? The guy that sells it? Hehe Im no expert, but know a few guys/clients, that on average had to replace 2-3 years


depends on the type of batteries. Li ion cells have around 5000 cycles, which could be around 5 years, and the others, lead acid and NiCd have less cycles I think about 2000. That's why there can be discrepancies before they require replacement. However, there is power storage for times when power is off, means just additional investment to alleviate the risk of no power when you need it.
Renewable power can be used to offset costs when you can generate AND store your own power, relying less on the grid. Upfront cost can be high, though can pay themselves off over the long term. Like initially if you replace the power you need for your geyser only at first with solar, you'll save and cover the costs over time, and slowly upgrade your system when funds become available to expand to the rest of your home.
Electrical installations need to be safe, and I cannot emphasize on this, as DIY connections may work, but if you don't know what you're doing, you can cause a lot of damage, electricity is unforgiving.

Edit: spelling/grammar thanks @lesvaches

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Beserker786 (3/12/18)

a small town in KZN, Newcastle had ripple switches installed on their geysers at each consumer, which when the municipality is requested to reduce load, they switch off all the geysers remotely, and thus have no further load shed form them. Its a little foresight they had, which saw resistance for the installation initially, but they're reaping the benefits now. No load shedding as we know for them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (3/12/18)

Beserker786 said:


> depends on the type of batteries. Li ion cells have around 5000 cycles, which could be around 5 years, and the others, lead acid and NiCd have less cycles I think about 2000. That's why there can be discrepancies before they require replacement. However, there is power storage for times when power is off, means just additional investment to alleviate the risk of no power when you need it.
> Renewable power can be used to offset costs when you can generate AND store your own power, relying less on the grid. Upfront cost can be high, though can pay themselves off over the long term. Like initially if you replace the power you need for your geyser only at first with solar, you'll save and cover the costs over time, and slowly upgrade your system when funds become available to expand to the rest of your home.
> Electrical installations need to be safe, and I cannot emphasize on this, as DIY connections may work, but if you don't know what you're doing, you can cause a lot of damage, electricity is unforgiveable.


electricity is unforgiving.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (3/12/18)

I use my power banks to charge my vape batteries with the Golisi charger 

And I always make sure that all the mods have 50% plus battery life before I go to bed at night. Those with less power gets fresh batteries and the others go on charge.

For food I braai or go to my local pub. Pub always has power. Owner installed generator year or two ago

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (3/12/18)

lesvaches said:


> electricity is unforgiving.


Boom baby!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (3/12/18)

Beserker786 said:


> a small town in KZN, Newcastle had ripple switches installed on their geysers at each consumer, which when the municipality is requested to reduce load, they switch off all the geysers remotely, and thus have no further load shed form them. Its a little foresight they had, which saw resistance for the installation initially, but they're reaping the benefits now. No load shedding as we know for them.


We also got ripple switches, the biggest problem was that they “forgot” to switch them back on when it was no longer needed. A lot of times woke up to no hot water. Converted to solar, problem solved.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (4/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Strangely my lil town doesn't have load shedding going on at the moment


Scratch that now, I jinxed it. We are load shedding now.

So going to make custom-design soap on the gas stove and have the dog entertain me.

I'm really enjoying this soap making hobby now.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## jm10 (4/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Scratch that now, I jinxed it. We are load shedding now.
> 
> So going to make custom-design soap on the gas stove and have the dog entertain me.
> 
> I'm really enjoying this soap making hobby now.



Welcome to the dark side,

I dont mind during the day, its the nights that kills me, this week i have it from 8-10pm.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (4/12/18)

jm10 said:


> Welcome to the dark side,
> 
> I dont mind during the day, its the nights that kills me, this week i have it from 8-10pm.



Yeah the night ones drive me nuts.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (4/12/18)

So soap done, gotta wait for it to set













Looks similar to this one




Plus added lavender and camomile to it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## jm10 (4/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Yeah the night ones drive me nuts.



Dont stress to much, pretty soon we wont have power for days then months then years

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## RainstormZA (4/12/18)

jm10 said:


> Dont stress to much, pretty soon we wont have power for days then months then years


Yeah I shudder to think when we reach to the Ice Age, we will be relying on generators and wind power.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (4/12/18)

The end result

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Creative 2


----------



## jm10 (4/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> The end result
> 
> View attachment 152947



Awesome

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (4/12/18)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt (4/12/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## RainstormZA (4/12/18)

Back on @7pm but farm group reported a fault so not sure wtf is going on

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jm10 (4/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Back on @7pm but farm group reported a fault so not sure wtf is going on



I got 8-10pm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10 (4/12/18)

How weird is this, it came back on now

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## GSM500 (4/12/18)

jm10 said:


> How weird is this, it came back on now


They seem to say that they load shed til ten but call it a day by 9 bells. Happy days. Hope they fix this problem very soon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## jm10 (4/12/18)

GSM500 said:


> They seem to say that they load shed til ten but call it a day by 9 bells. Happy days. Hope they fix this problem very soon.



Yeah last night it was back just after 9 aswell, these cakes will never fix anything

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches (4/12/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## jm10 (4/12/18)

lesvaches said:


> View attachment 152969



 to true its scary 

Funny enough they probably paid R30 billion for a “company” to design that schedule

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (5/12/18)

jm10 said:


> Dont stress to much, pretty soon we wont have power for days then months then years


but wait ..... how ever will we troll

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (5/12/18)

jm10 said:


> to true its scary
> 
> Funny enough they probably paid R30 billion for a “company” to design that schedule


Probably paid them in "wet" coal

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DougP (5/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt (5/12/18)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> V



We need more info ??

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DougP (5/12/18)

JurgensSt said:


> We need more info ??



Was trying to post a link to a article but can’t seem to get it right and now I can’t delete my post 

Having a blonde day

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (5/12/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (5/12/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Send from this side of the screen


Sounds like Anarchy South Africa

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches (5/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Sounds like Anarchy South Africa


anarcho-tyranny

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA (5/12/18)

lesvaches said:


> anarcho-tyranny


Actually I should rename that to Purge Anarchy: South Africa

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (5/12/18)

Hayibo wena! No power again...

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## JurgensSt (5/12/18)

30 people in one offuce space and no aircon 

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## jm10 (5/12/18)

JurgensSt said:


> 30 people in one offuce space and no aircon
> 
> Send from this side of the screen



As long as no one had fish or beans you should be fine....

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## lesvaches (5/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Actually I should rename that to Purge Anarchy: South Africa


can’t. first rule: never admit there’s a problem.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches (5/12/18)

jm10 said:


> As long as no one had fish or beans you should be fine....


thank you for the idea. was just wondering what’s for lunch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jm10 (5/12/18)

lesvaches said:


> thank you for the idea. was just wondering what’s for lunch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## lesvaches (5/12/18)

jm10 said:


> As long as no one had fish or beans you should be fine....


“for i have become the destroyer of worlds”
from now on they shall know my name...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## jm10 (5/12/18)

lesvaches said:


> “for i have become the destroyer of worlds”
> from now on they shall know my name...



You must be a ball to work with

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (5/12/18)

lesvaches said:


> “for i have become the destroyer of worlds”
> from now on they shall know my name...


Now i am become Death,
The destroyer of worlds

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches (5/12/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Now i am become Death,
> The destroyer of worlds


stop cloning other peoples words! i'll ban you from here!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (5/12/18)

lesvaches said:


> stop cloning other peoples words! i'll ban you from here!


Just being factually correct  1:1 is key

Go fix the damage

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (6/12/18)

0:00 to 6:30 for load shedding? And still no power... This is ridiculous, they are getting worse with the management...

Oh by the way, the township still had power, specially as it's free power for them while we paying customers have to suffer

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Drikusw (6/12/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## RainstormZA (6/12/18)

jm10 said:


> You must be a ball to work with


Nah he's just a nutter

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jm10 (6/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Oh by the way, the township still had power, specially as it's free power for them while we paying customers have to suffer



Wait I’m confused, are you really surprised or just stating the obvious?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA (6/12/18)

jm10 said:


> Wait I’m confused, are you really surprised or just stating the obvious?


Just stating the obvious. 

And my mom passed a message to me that the farm group also reported a fault too top of that. Oh my, these incompetent electrical workers... Things are not what it used to be in the old days, not citing racism but citing workmanship quality. Everything's cheap these days and not done very well. 

Which reminds me, a couple of years ago, there was this local councillor that I barely knew. I contacted him about some stuff to do with the municipality and he was very nice. A month later, he was killed by a live line that was left out in the open and not done properly by an Eskom worker. Goes to show you the country is going to the dogs now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## jm10 (6/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Just stating the obvious.
> 
> And my mom passed a message to me that the farm group also reported a fault too top of that. Oh my, these incompetent electrical workers... Things are not what it used to be in the old days, not citing racism but citing workmanship quality. Everything's cheap these days and not done very well.
> 
> Which reminds me, a couple of years ago, there was this local councillor that I barely knew. I contacted him about some stuff to do with the municipality and he was very nice. A month later, he was killed by a live line that was left out in the open and not done properly by an Eskom worker. Goes to show you the country is going to the dogs now.



Cant be racist if your stating the truth

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA (6/12/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Now i am become Death,
> The destroyer of worlds


Now where did I read that quote from?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (6/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Now where did I read that quote from?


Oppenheimer. When the first nuclear weapon was detonated in 45 I think

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (6/12/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Oppenheimer. When the first nuclear weapon was detonated in 45 I think


I doubt it as I don't read Oppenheimer. It was either a movie or TV series. I'm thinking either Guardians of the Galaxy, Thor or an episode on Criminal Minds

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (6/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I doubt it as I don't read Oppenheimer. It was either a movie or TV series. I'm thinking either Guardians of the Galaxy, Thor or an episode on Criminal Minds


Criminal minds is likely. I was just referring to the Most likely.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (6/12/18)

Ah yes, I found it. It was on Criminal Minds

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (6/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Ah yes, I found it. It was on Criminal Minds



I win

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (6/12/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> I win

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## GSM500 (6/12/18)

So the wife's 40th is coming up this weekend and party theme is Glow in The Dark, pretty apt for the circumstances So while we are enjoying the darkness courtesy of Eskom, she wants to show off the glow in the dark party claws that we're installed today.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (6/12/18)

Oh it's her nails... I was wondering what claws. Lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## GSM500 (6/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Oh it's her nails... I was wondering what claws. Lol.


You'll actually see a 40 etched in on one of them if you zoom in.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (7/12/18)

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (8/12/18)

After thunderstorm the whole centurions power was off this morning. So I experimented a bit while family is shopping. Wnat to build a low watt build to see how long the single 18650 can go, and even if it make difference on juice consumpsion.
So have N80 32ga, but that is a bit thin to roll coil, or rather to screw that little wire down is a bit tricky. So decided to make a twisted wire from the 32ga.
Only problem no power. Improvise, apple pealer


Ok so then made a seperated 3mm coil, 10wraps, with the twisted 32ga. Comes to 2,15ohm in the Wasp nano.


Ok so vaping between 15 and 23watts, depending on juice. Flavour is a bit muted, but that is compared to the wasp that has great flavour, so still ok flavour. Clouds supprisingly still good. Flavour is still better than a 0.2ohm, 100watts, dual coil build on that pos wotofo troll.
Filled the squonk bottle and new battery at 9am. Battery still showing full, juice is a bout 3/4 full with mostly vaping the whole 2hours

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA (8/12/18)

I wrapped Christmas presents. Yes i got them early to avoid the Christmas rush in town. 

And now to do some crocheting on a blanket for my sister who is living in Australia

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (8/12/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


Do wet wipes come in glow in the dark?
That would get a purchase from me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA (8/12/18)

Christos said:


> Do wet wipes come in glow in the dark?
> That would get a purchase from me.


Ditto I would get it for my sis in law, they got a baby of 2 months old. It'll come handy during load shedding

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (8/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Ditto I would get it for my sis in law, they got a baby of 2 months old. It'll come handy during load shedding


I only discovered adult flushable wet wipes after we had our first child. Wet wipes get my vote for my own personal use.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## jm10 (8/12/18)

Christos said:


> I only discovered adult flushable wet wipes after we had our first child. Wet wipes get my vote for my own personal use.



TMI TMI

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA (8/12/18)

Christos said:


> I only discovered adult flushable wet wipes after we had our first child. Wet wipes get my vote for my own personal use.


Same here, not that I had any kids. I grew up with wet wipes as my sister got them as a baby but when we still had Jimmy the sausage nut, I found that Jimmy preferred them over toilet paper to clean his ears. He used to fight me til I got him to try them and loved every minute of it - all that pampering and a treat afterwards for being good.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (8/12/18)

jm10 said:


> TMI TMI


Oh shush man... Lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (8/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Actually I should rename that to Purge Anarchy: South Africa


And would'nt this member love to go out and do some purging ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## jm10 (8/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Oh shush man... Lol



I’m bored

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## jm10 (8/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Oh shush man... Lol



I’m bored

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (8/12/18)

jm10 said:


> TMI TMI


Go out and buy some adult wet wipes tomorrow.
Your butt will thank me on Monday.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (8/12/18)

Christos said:


> Go out and buy some adult wet wipes tomorrow.
> Your butt will thank me on Monday.
> View attachment 153352



Lol @Christos 
It even says "feel confident"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## jm10 (8/12/18)

Christos said:


> Go out and buy some adult wet wipes tomorrow.
> Your butt will thank me on Monday.
> View attachment 153352



Will do and come back to you with a detailed report 

I always thought those were just for wiping hands and stuff now i know its for hands and butts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (8/12/18)

Remember to keep a plumbers nr nearby, for when the pipes are blocked from wetwipes/buttwipes

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (8/12/18)

jm10 said:


> Will do and come back to you with a detailed report
> 
> I always thought those were just for wiping hands and stuff now i know its for hands and butts.



I want to say pics or it didn't happen but in this case no pics please! We will believe you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Room Fogger (8/12/18)

Need some of that glow in the dark toilet paper as the lord of darkness is paying us a visit.

Strange though as EskomsePush says we should have lights, and they are reasonably accurate. Or is this another local f/up.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jm10 (8/12/18)

Adephi said:


> I want to say pics or it didn't happen but in this case no pics please! We will believe you.



Dont worry man, ill be posting a very descriptive review on here so you can read it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (9/12/18)

jm10 said:


> Will do and come back to you with a detailed report
> 
> I always thought those were just for wiping hands and stuff now i know its for hands and butts.


Use water like the entire 1.3 billion people in India. Going to India for a few weeks, I will make sure they read this thread for a good laugh 

Sent from aPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## lesvaches (2/3/19)

get a new phone

Reactions: Like 3


----------

